# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Sports >  Quel sport voudriez-vous voir plus souvent  la tl ?

## clairetj

Comme on le sait tous, en France, le football est le sport roi. Que ce soit en terme de nombre de licencis ou de couverture mdiatique (diffusion des matchs sur chanes gratuites et payantes), c'est le sport le plus couvert.

Mais il faut tre aussi raliste (enfin  mon sens) et dire que mme si c'est le sport roi, ce n'est pas le sport collectif en France qui a le plus beau palmars beaucoup pensent que le championnat de football franais est en dessous des autres championnats des autres grandes nations du football (Angleterre, Allemagne, Espagne, Italie voir mme le Portugal et d'autres pays qui ne me viennent pas  l'esprit).

Donc ma question est toute simple, quel sport voudriez-vous voir plus souvent sur nos chanes de tl gratuites. Et je ne parle pas des vnements genre coupe du monde ou Jeux Olympiques. Je parle de la possibilit de suivre tout le championnat franais. (oui je sais le football ne diffuse aucun match de championnat sur chane gratuite)

Je vous propose donc de rpondre  ma question et d'argumenter sur le sport que vous avez choisi

----------


## Invit

Oh! un sujet sport sur le forum developpez.net !

Je pense qu'on devrait remettre au got du jour les combats de gladiateurs, on pourrait enfin voir de vrais hommes se mettre sur la tronche, pousss par une foule en dlire ! Je propose de faire passer a pendant l'heure du souper ( avant ou aprs le JT), et de rediffuser a le lendemain juste aprs les dessins animes.

On veut du sang, de la poussire, des ttes roulants sur le sol, des curs arrachs avec les dents  la tl! Comme a les parents pourront sortir  leurs rejetons : Si tu finis pas ta sousoupe tu finiras dans l'arne !

Bon revenons vers le sujet, au niveau du sport j'aimerai beaucoup pouvoir suivre le Basket. J'aime le spectacle, bon ok le championnat Franais, je trouve que a manque de pche, l'Euroligue c'est dj un poil plus intressant, avec les quipes de l'Est et les Espingouins.

Aprs en fan de la NBA ( oui l'argent, les dfenses en cartons toussa toussa), j'aimerai bien pouvoir mater un match de temps en temps sans devoir m'abonner  une chane de sport (merci l'quipe de diffuser du Tennis de table et du curling...).
Je trouve ce sport vraiment trs beau, et ce dans tous les compartiments de jeu, les shoot, les feintes de corps, les bons gros Dunk et tout le tintouin.

Cordialement
Sigismund

----------


## Samuel_

Le Handball ! =D

Aujourd'hui pour regarder du Handball sans payer, il faut attendre que l'quipe de France (masculine ou fminine) soit en finale d'un championnat (europen ou masculin) ! Heureusement pour nous c'est le cas assez souvent.  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon il faut payer ! BeIn Sport a achet tous les match de D1 et la ligue des champions. Canal+ a achet tous les championnat internationaux.

Avec un palmars pareil (encore un titre ce dimanche), le Handball devrait avoir sa place sur les chanes gratuites. 

J'aimerais bien aussi du Basket (NBA et Pro A), du Volley et du Foot fminin [TROLL], sans oublier le lanc de Nains ![\TROLL]  ::aie:: 

 ::ccool::

----------


## Jipt

> Quel sport voudriez-vous voir plus souvent  la tl ?


*AUCUN !*

Foutez-nous la paix avec ces distractions populistes.
Je rappelle que le sport-spectacle est une stratgie d'tat, pour vous occuper pendant que dans votre dos de sales choses sont combines.

Que quelques-uns aient envie de courir aprs une baballe un dimanche aprme je peux concevoir, mais que a en devienne ce que c'est maintenant,  part pour maintenir le peuple dans son tat hbt  coups de bibine devant la tloche, je vois pas l'intrt.

Franchement, il y a des choses diantrement plus importantes  s'occuper,  grer, que de s'avachir sur le canap'  regarder des amuseurs faire du spectacle tarif.

Ou alors montez-vous votre propre chane et dgagez du paf, a nous fera des vacances.

----------


## darkcrift

Le water-polo! Parce que c'est un beau spectacle et aussi le sport que je pratique  ::aie::  Le problme c'est qu'en France ce sport est pas trs dveloppez et que l'on est pas reprsent dans les comptitions internationales...

Sinon tant fan de sport extrme, j'aimerai que le surf, freeski, et autres aient aussi leur place sur la tl gratuite, notamment lors des grands vnements internationaux. En plus il y a pas mal de franais qui sont trs bon dans ces disciplines.

----------


## Invit

> *AUCUN !*
> 
> Foutez-nous la paix avec ces distractions populistes.
> Je rappelle que le sport-spectacle est une stratgie d'tat, pour vous occuper pendant que dans votre dos de sales choses sont combines.
> 
> Que quelques-uns aient envie de courir aprs une baballe un dimanche aprme je peux concevoir, mais que a en devienne ce que c'est maintenant,  part pour maintenir le peuple dans son tat hbt  coups de bibine devant la tloche, je vois pas l'intrt.
> 
> Franchement, il y a des choses diantrement plus importantes  s'occuper,  grer, que de s'avachir sur le canap'  regarder des amuseurs faire du spectacle tarif.
> 
> Ou alors montez-vous votre propre chane et dgagez du paf, a nous fera des vacances.



Je peux pas laisser passer...
Oui le sport spectacle.... , rponse typique des personnes ne pratiquant pas ou n'tant pas "fan" de sport.

Dsol de vibr, de stresser, de suer dans mon canap lorsque je regarde du sport  la tlvision. Sa me permet d'oublier un peu les tracas du quotidien, donc le ton hautain, tu le gardes pour moi.
Faut arrter avec ce put*n de clich bedaine + bire dans le canap.
Occupes-toi donc des combines qui se passent dans notre dos au lieu de venir nous les briser sur ce post. Dsol mais l sa devient chiant, du coup arrtons de regarder des reportages animaliers spectacles qui font de la maille sur le dos de nos amis les animaux..


Cordialement
Sigismund

----------


## clairetj

> *AUCUN !*
> 
> Foutez-nous la paix avec ces distractions populistes.
> Je rappelle que le sport-spectacle est une stratgie d'tat, pour vous occuper pendant que dans votre dos de sales choses sont combines.
> 
> Que quelques-uns aient envie de courir aprs une baballe un dimanche aprme je peux concevoir, mais que a en devienne ce que c'est maintenant,  part pour maintenir le peuple dans son tat hbt  coups de bibine devant la tloche, je vois pas l'intrt.
> 
> Franchement, il y a des choses diantrement plus importantes  s'occuper,  grer, que de s'avachir sur le canap'  regarder des amuseurs faire du spectacle tarif.
> 
> Ou alors montez-vous votre propre chane et dgagez du paf, a nous fera des vacances.


Mais dans ces cas l, il y a beaucoup de "distractions populistes" et "spectacles tarifs" qu'il faudrait supprim:
-Out l'industrie du cinma, quelle soit franaise ou trangre, qui brasse autant d'argent que le sport et qui nous dtourne des problmes graves de notre socit. Ah pardon, cela fait partie de la culture donc on y touche pas.
-Out le thtre, les spectacles de comiques, les reprsentation de dances contemporaines que personne ne comprend mais que tout le monde trouve gnial parce que c'est "de la danse contemporaine". Ah pardon, l encore de la culture donc on y touche pas.
-Out les BDs, les mangas et autres romans de fiction, hroic fantasy et autre que nous plongent des des mondes imaginaires et nous loigne de nos problmes. Quoi, encore de la culture ...

----------


## illight

Pourquoi forcment le handisport par quipe ? est-ce que vous tes au courant qu'on a un n1 mondial en Tennis fauteuil ?? Le seul moment o on en parle, c'est pendant Roland-Garros.

Et les JO paralympiques, c'est pareil, on voit jamais, alors qu'ils ont autant, voire mme plus de mrite, que les gens "valides".

D'ailleurs, j'ai remarqu que tu n'as que des sports collectifs dans ta liste, c'est fait exprs ?  ::): 

Savez-vous aussi qu'on a aussi quelqu'un qui est devenu n1 mondial ce week-end ? C'tait au squash ! mais a personne le sait  ::mrgreen::  a a t totalement clips par les championnats d'Europe de Handball, qui comme tu l'as dit, sont peu mdiatiss sauf en demi-finale et finale, tout comme le handball fminin.

D'ailleurs, en parlant de fminin, c'est pareil le sport fminin, a part le foot qui passe un petit peu sur direct 8, tu n'en vois jamais...


Donc moi, je suis pour les sports individuels,  part le rugby pour qu ea passe plus  la tl  ::mrgreen::

----------


## clairetj

> Pourquoi forcment le handisport par quipe ?
> 
> ...
> 
> D'ailleurs, j'ai remarqu que tu n'as que des sports collectifs dans ta liste, c'est fait exprs ?


Oui c'est fait exprs parce parce pour les sports individuels, je ne sais pas comment cela ce passe pour les comptitions/saisons. S'il y a une saison avec des comptitions dfinis ou si c'est une srie de comptitions et chacun choisi quelles comptitions il va faire (un peu comme au tennis je crois). Donc dans le doute et viter de marquer des btises (chose qui m'arrive souvent) je n'ai mis que des sports collectifs

----------


## Invit

Le lanc de nain est un sport individuel !  ::mouarf:: 

Pour tout te dire je ne suis pas trs fan du handisport, alors oui ils ont beaucoup de mrites, et sont capables de prouesses incroyables, beaucoup ne leurs arrivent pas  la cheville (si ils en ont encore... [troll] ).
Ce n'est que mon avis mais je pense que justement la perte d'un membre ou autre, devrait plutt les pousser vers des activits plus crbrales dirai-je, certain s'en sortent grce au sport, ou tant pratiquant avant leur accident, trouvent la une manire de se dfouler. Mais justement peut-tre qu'une fois clou dans un fauteuil, on se met  voir ce qui nous entoure plutt que ce qu'il y  devant..

Pour le champion du monde de Squash, j'ai bien vu l'info, mais ce sport me branche pas trop, j'ai regard 2 ou 3 matches avec des joueurs de bon niveau mais j'accroche pas du tout, le tennis me parle tout de suite plus.

Concernant le sport fminin tu as totalement raison, a manque de mdiatisation, surtout le Foot que je trouve particulirement agrable  regarder, certes sa joue moins vite que chez les hommes, mais la technique est la et plus important les valeurs du sport sont bien prsentes ( contrairement au foot masculin que je trouve de plus en plus moisi..)

Cordialement
Sigismund

----------


## Glutinus

Les checs, le curling et le quidditch.

----------


## Miistik

Les Mondiaux de breakdance ? Les pay-per-views de la WWE ?

Pour proposer un sport ou un vnement  la tlvision, il faut un audimat consquent.
Si on est 12  regarder les JO de curling, a sera jamais  la TV.

Ils vont pas "perdre" 2h de plage horaire pour un sport peu regard.

C'est trs difficile de contenter tout le monde sur ce sujet.

----------


## Barsy

Peu importe le sport tant que celui-ci s'accompagne de bire et de pizzas  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Glutinus

> Peu importe le sport tant que celui-ci s'accompagne de bire et de pizzas


C'est en a que le football est le roi du sport de la tl. Tu peux t'absenter chercher de la pizza avec de la latence dans le sang il y a des chances qu'il ne se passe rien sur le terrain.

J'ai assist  une finale de handball fminin, c'tait extrmement nerveux, le temps de tourner la tte vers l'autre ct du terrain le but tait dj marqu.

----------


## LooserBoy

Les sports que l'on ne voit pas souvent  la tl.

Donc pas de foot, de rugby, de courses de voitures/motos/vlos, d'athltisme, de tennis...

----------


## Jipt

Voil,



> Peu importe le sport tant que celui-ci s'accompagne de bire et de pizzas


Barsy il a tout dit  ::mouarf:: 

 tous ceux qui m'ont moins, je dis simplement que si un mec veut prendre sa petite reine et s'appuyer _le tour de la France_, moi je dis respect et je lui tire mon chapeau ; mais les autres, ceux qui font _le Tour de France_  grands coups de seringues, ils me bassinent d'autant plus grave que tout le pognon qui gravite autour de ce spectacle vient de la pub, et la pub on la paye tous.
Moi aussi.
Je suis *oblig* de payer (ou de mourir de faim) pour ces guignolades. Avez-vous dj *cout* des commentaires de commentateurs ou de sportifs ? 
Mais c'est vide de chez vide, y a rien dedans, c'est d'une nullit culturelle affligeante.
Mais a fait causer,  la pause caf de 10 h, et c'est bien ce que veulent les gouvernants : des moutons...

Tellement moutons, tellement lobotomiss par tout a qu'ils ne se rendent mme plus compte qu'ils sont lobotomiss.
Y a qu' voir le comportement des supporters : on dirait les membres d'une secte...
Lobotomiss, je vous dis : rveillez-vous, b0rd3l !

Un dernier mot : plutt que de poser la question de savoir ce qu'on veut voir comme spectacle  la tloche, prenez un ballon et descendez jouer dans la rue.
Mais non, c'est mieux d'tre vautr sur le canap' avec bire et pizzas devant la machine  dcerveler...

----------


## Barsy

Les sports que l'on ne voit jamais et que pourtant j'aimerai voir  la tl sont : 

La natation asynchronise
Le saut en largeur
Le lac--sardine (si toi aussi tu as compris cette vanne, consulte sur le champ)
Le hockey sur vapeur
Le super point G
Le K russi
Le jus d'orange
La remonte  ski (chacun un tire-fesse, le premier en haut)
Les barres perpendiculaires
L'haltrophagie
Le lancer de disques de Johnny
Le lancer du tournevis
Le triple sot
Le bitch volley  ::salive:: 
Le goodminton
Le tennis de chaise

...

Bon l j'ai plus d'ides...  ::mouarf:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Invit

Je crois que tu craques complet Jipt. Ok a me drange pas du tout qu'on puisse ne pas aimer le sport (pas mal d'amis  moi dans ce genre) , oui le tour de France blabla, perso je regarde pas le cyclisme sa ne m'intresse pas.

Mais bon je vais me la jouer comme toi. Si tu es pas content de payer pour les pubs bah rien ne t'empche de partir, mais vu que tu tiens  ton petit confort, ta petite voiture, tes vtements bah tu vas rester. Mais bon tu cautionnes pas le sport-spectacle, par contre porter des fringues fabriqus par des gosses en Thalande sa te drange pas, a te drange pas non plus d'engraisser les multinationales de l'automobile, du ptrole. Et on peut aller loin comme a...

C'est qui le mouton du coup?

Et comment je fais pour regarder du sport si j'ai pas les moyens pour me payer un billet de train, une place pour le match? Et bien j'allume ma petite Tlvision et je me fais lobotomiser devant du sport-spectacle.

Faudrait peut-tre arrter  un moment quand mme, on  plus le droit de rien faire du coup si on suit ton raisonnement, excusez moi  grand et omniscient Jipt, dornavant je ne regarderai plus jamais de sport  la tv avec ma famille ou avec mes amis, sinon a ferait de moi un collabo...

Edit: Dsol pour le ton trs lgrement agressif  ::roll::  mais bon quand j'ai vu le poste de Jipt j'ai pas trop rflchi, mais bon je retire rien de ce que j'ai dis et je trouve que tu vas beaucoup trop loin dans ta rflexion. Oui les lites sont corrompues, le monde va mal ( c'est ce que tu dis hein), mais bon sang j'ai encore le droit de mater le sport  la tl !

Cordialement
Sigismund

----------


## Jipt

> Je crois que tu craques complet Jipt. Ok a me drange pas du tout qu'on puisse ne pas aimer le sport (pas mal d'amis  moi dans ce genre) , oui le tour de France blabla, perso je regarde pas le cyclisme a ne m'intresse pas.


Je ne craque rien du tout, je suis juste beaucoup plus vieux que toi, je regarde tourner ce monde depuis longtemps (_and the fool on the hill..._), je vois comme il tourne de moins en moins rond et y a pas de raison que a change puisque tout le monde aime son petit confort.




> Mais bon je vais me la jouer comme toi. Si tu es pas content de payer pour les pubs bah rien ne t'empche de partir, mais vu que tu tiens  ton petit confort, ta petite voiture, tes vtements bah tu vas rester. Mais bon tu cautionnes pas le sport-spectacle, par contre porter des fringues fabriqus par des gosses en Thalande sa te drange pas, a te drange pas non plus d'engraisser les multinationales de l'automobile, du ptrole. Et on peut aller loin comme a...


Je voudrais bien mais je ne saurais pas survivre seul et perdu quelque part.
En gnral l'Homme est un animal social (mme s'il en souffre).
Et puis j'aurais l'impression de fuir, alors que l, en papotant, je peux peut-tre faire avancer un peu les choses, faire reculer la lobotomosation voulue et entretenue.
Et pour les fringues, j'ai le choix entre leur faire parvenir un peu de pognon, ou pas ; c'est vrai que c'est un problme que je n'ai toujours pas tranch : seraient-ils plus heureux sans bosser et sans pognon pour bouffer ? I dunno...




> C'est qui le mouton du coup?


Tous les deux : toi et moi, n'importe qui, tout le monde, quoi !




> Et comment je fais pour regarder du sport si j'ai pas les moyens pour me payer un billet de train, une place pour le match? Et bien j'allume ma petite Tlvision et je me fais lobotomiser devant du sport-spectacle.


Je n'arrive pas  voir ce qu'il y a d'clatant  matter des mecs courir aprs une baballe mais bon, chacun ses gots.
(perso, la seule fois o un pote m'a entran dans une quipe (on tait jeunes et cons), il a fallu qu'il utilise le prtexte qu'on croisait des meuf's dans les vestiaires  ::mrgreen:: )
Ce qui me drange c'est d'tre oblig de participer financirement et sans qu'on me demande mon avis aux frais que gnre ton got.





> Faudrait peut-tre arrter  un moment quand mme, on a plus le droit de rien faire du coup si on suit ton raisonnement, excusez moi  grand et omniscient Jipt, dornavant je ne regarderai plus jamais de sport  la tv avec ma famille ou avec mes amis, sinon a ferait de moi un collabo...


Le mme raisonnement que ceux qui s'arrtent n'importe o avec leur caddie dans les alles du super-market pour papoter avec une connaissance (le nouveau bistrot du commerce, ces alles) : du coup gros bouchon de caddies mais ils captent rien ces glandus au milieu : seuls sur Terre et les autres n'existent pas...
Tu as le droit de faire tout ce que tu veux  condition que a ne m'impacte pas.




> Edit: Dsol pour le ton trs lgrement agressif  mais bon quand j'ai vu le poste de Jipt j'ai pas trop rflchi, mais bon je retire rien de ce que j'ai dis et je trouve que tu vas beaucoup trop loin dans ta rflexion. Oui les lites sont corrompues, le monde va mal ( c'est ce que tu dis hein), mais bon sang j'ai encore le droit de mater le sport  la tl !


Oui, tu as le droit.
Et pendant ce temps les lites restent corrompues (je vous dis pas la quantit de dchets [qui vont ncessiter un incinrateur dont on sait bien que c'est un des piliers de la corruption locale] aprs un match) et le monde va de plus en plus mal.
Tu as le droit de ne pas avoir envie de le changer. Hlas.

Moi ch'suis un peu trop vieux pour a, maintenant.

Cdlt,

----------


## giragu03

> Le lac--sardine (si toi aussi tu as compris cette vanne, consulte sur le champ)


Et mince, j'ai compris... Je vais vite consulter...

Sinon, je m'inquiterai du sport  la tl quand j'aurai une tl. Vu ce qui passe  la tl, a ne va pas changer de sitt.

----------


## Invit

> Le mme raisonnement que ceux qui s'arrtent n'importe o avec leur caddie dans les alles du super-market pour papoter avec une connaissance (le nouveau bistrot du commerce, ces alles) : du coup gros bouchon de caddies mais ils captent rien ces glandus au milieu : seuls sur Terre et les autres n'existent pas...
> Tu as le droit de faire tout ce que tu veux  condition que a ne m'impacte pas.


Ah dommage, mauvais exemple je dteste les supermarchs ou autre magasins du genre, j'aime pas trop la foule, pas que sa me drange dans les rues mais les magasins je supporte pas.




> Je voudrais bien mais je ne saurais pas survivre seul et perdu quelque part.
> En gnral l'Homme est un animal social (mme s'il en souffre).
> Et puis j'aurais l'impression de fuir, alors que l, en papotant, je peux peut-tre faire avancer un peu les choses, faire reculer la lobotomosation voulue et entretenue.
> Et pour les fringues, j'ai le choix entre leur faire parvenir un peu de pognon, ou pas ; c'est vrai que c'est un problme que je n'ai toujours pas tranch : seraient-ils plus heureux sans bosser et sans pognon pour bouffer ? I dunno...


Il faudrait que les entreprises embauchent les parents (peut-tre est-ce dj fait...) que les payes soient pas immondes pour que les gosses puissent aller taper dans un ballon dehors...




> Je n'arrive pas  voir ce qu'il y a d'clatant  mater des mecs courir aprs une baballe mais bon, chacun ses gots.
> Ce qui me drange c'est d'tre oblig de participer financirement et sans qu'on me demande mon avis aux frais que gnre ton got.


Je regarde pas des racines et des ailes et pourtant je dois payer pour cette mission, j'en fais pas tout un fromage.




> Tu as le droit de ne pas avoir envie de le changer. Hlas.
> 
> Moi ch'suis un peu trop vieux pour a, maintenant.


Du coup tu me fais la moral mais tu considres qu'tant g, les problmes du monde ne te concernent plus. Sympa, j'espre que tous les "vieux" pensent pas comme toi, sinon on est mal. 

Cordialement
Sigismund

----------


## Jipt

> Ah dommage, mauvais exemple je dteste les supermarchs ou autre magasins du genre, j'aime pas trop la foule, pas que **a me drange dans les rues mais les magasins je supporte pas.


C'tait justement un exemple : aprs, fallait que tu regardes plus loin que le bout de ton nez.
Question con : comment fais-tu pour les matches ? Tloche ou en live dans les gradins ?
Ceci dit, moi galement je ne supporte pas les magasins quand la foule ne sait pas se comporter ; par contre, croiser deux-trois cratures de rve dans un dbut d'aprs-midi calme est toujours un plaisir  :8-): 




> Il faudrait que les entreprises embauchent les parents (peut-tre est-ce dj fait...) que les payes soient pas immondes pour que les gosses puissent aller taper dans un ballon dehors...


H bien en voil un combat qu'il est beau et noble : vas-y, investis-toi plutt que de tranasser sur un canap'...




> Je regarde pas  Des racines et des ailes  et pourtant je dois payer pour cette mission, j'en fais pas tout un fromage.


T'as raison, faudrait qu'ils inventent une tloche  page  ::ccool:: 




> Du coup tu me fais la moral*e* mais tu considres qu'tant g, les problmes du monde ne te concernent plus. Sympa, j'espre que tous les "vieux" pensent pas comme toi, sinon on est mal.


Je n'ai jamais dit a, j'ai juste dit que le poids des ans (et de l'exprience) psent plus lourd sur mes paules fatigues que sur celles d'un jeune vigoureux.
D'autant plus que je sais (mais je ne devrais pas le dire) qu'on ne peut pas changer grand chose.

----------


## clairetj

Bon c'est dommage la conversation a dvie, mais quitte  dvier, autant y aller au fond non ???

Si je comprend bien le dbat, c'est "pourquoi payer pour un truc que je juge stupide et que je ne regarde mme pas ?"

Premirement, ok tout le monde n'aime pas le sport, mais c'est pas parce que tu regarde le soir  la tl un match de football (par exemple) que le lendemain tu va rest avachi dans ton canap au lieu d'aller boss, ou alors allez manifester pour une x raison.

Deuximement, oui on peut descendre dans la rue pour taper la balle, mais tout le monde n'a pas la chance d'avoir un jardin ou un parc prs de chez lui pour que son gosse aille y jouer sans trop s'loigner de la maison si tu ne peux pas l'accompagner. Et puis c'est sympa pour les personne handicap (comme moi) qui aimerait pouvoir courir aprs un ballon mais pour qui physiquement c'est impossible (mais bon, nous ne sommes qu'une minorit qui ne se plaint jamais donc on s'en fou)

Troisimement, et mme si au dpart c'est un sujet de sport, pourquoi ne pas rager pour la mme raison sur notre bon cinma franais:



> Le centre national du cinma et de l'image anime collecte une taxe sur les recettes en salle (11 % du prix du billet) ainsi qu'une taxe sur les ventes de VHS et de DVD (2 % du prix de vente). Il redistribue ensuite cet argent aux producteurs en fonction de leurs rsultats passs et utilise cet argent pour promouvoir les jeunes ralisateurs par le biais de l' avance sur recettes . Les aides du CNC reprsentent en 2011 15 % du budget dun film en moyenne qui se rpartit dans les rmunrations (58 % dont 12,1 % pour les acteurs, 9,4 % pour les scnaristes ralisateurs, 18,7 % pour les techniciens, 5,1 % pour les producteurs, etc.), les frais de tournage (30 % dont 7,6 % pour les dcors et costumes) et les frais techniques (12 %).
> 
> *Par ailleurs, les chanes de tlvision ont l'obligation d'investir dans le cinma.*


Comme quoi, il n'y a pas qu'avec le sport qu'on paie des choses alors que ne les vois mme pas. Et ironie du sort, comme pour les sports, en plus de les subventionner grce  la redevance, tu leur redonne encore de l'argent en achetant ta place. 

Aprs tout c'est exactement le mme principe, et puis il faut dire que le cinma franais ne produit pas tellement de si bon film que a (enfin c'est mon avis mais bon vu qu'on se plaint de payer des sportifs avec la redevance tl et qui sont soit cons comme des manches soit fond de la merdre, regardez a http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2013/01...n_2423309.html)

Mais l, on ne se plaint pas du cinma, et jamais on ne voudrais remettre en cause se systme au nom de la CULTURE, cette mme culture qui ferait dfaut  tous ces suiveurs (pour ne pas dire moutons) compltement abrutis  qui vont voir un match et parce qu'ils vont voir un match ne se proccuperaient pas de la socit dans laquelle ils vivent. Alors oui, il y a des cons dans les supporteurs (notamment ceux qui se mettent sur la gueule pour un oui ou pour un non), mais il y en a de partout, pas seulement dans le sport.

On nous demande de me pas faire d'amalgame (par exemple entre musulman et islamiste intgriste) et que ceux qui fond cet amalgame ne sont que des cons ignorants et suiveurs, alors vous aussi, ne fates pas l'amalgame entre un supporteur et un hooligan.


PS: dsol pour toutes les fautes que vous pourrez trouv, mais je ne voulais pas perdre le fil de ma pense en corrigeant mes erreurs orthographiques et grammaticales

----------


## Bousk

Plus de hand, notre quipe nationale est visible sur les chanes publics uniquement pour les finales de comptitions internationales  :8O: 
Alors qu'ils sont autrement plus apprciables  voir jouer que les footeux, et il n'y a pas de haine dans les tribunes (au moins en trs grande partie)

Mais surtout : *moins de foot !*
J'ai ador le pratiquer en club tant petit, mais a tourne vraiment au ridicule tant on en est assom.. Ce sport dchaine scandales sur scandales, sans compter les foules de hooligan toujours mises en avant, les chants des supporters (p-e le moins pire), ...
Bref, y'en a plus rien  tirer amha (sauf du pognon, tjs plus de pognon)

----------


## Jipt

> (...) PS: dsol pour toutes les fautes que vous pourrez trouv, mais je ne voulais pas perdre le fil de ma pense en corrigeant mes erreurs orthographiques et grammaticales


Il existe un bouton *diter*, actif quand on a post et qu'on s'est relu et qu'on a trouv ses fautes.

Quant au reste, je ne dirai qu'une chose : tu confonds le sport, qui est une activit sportive qui, dans l'absolu n'a pas besoin de spectateurs, et son spectacle  la tloche, qui est une domination de l'tat sur son petit peuple.

Car bon, ok, tu es handicap et j'en suis sincrement dsol pour toi, mais tu ne vas pas me dire que jusqu' l'invention de cette damne tloche on ne pouvait pas vivre ?
Et srement mieux qu'aujourd'hui, en ce qui concerne les rapports et les contacts humains.

Maintenant c'est chacun chez soi devant sa petite bote  dcerveler...

----------


## clairetj

> Car bon, ok, tu es handicap et j'en suis sincrement dsol pour toi, mais tu ne vas pas me dire que jusqu' l'invention de cette damne tloche on ne pouvait pas vivre ?
> Et srement mieux qu'aujourd'hui, en ce qui concerne les rapports et les contacts humains.
> 
> Maintenant c'est chacun chez soi devant sa petite bote  dcerveler...


A te lire, on a l'impression que chez tout le monde (sauf pour les veills, les soit-disant non-moutons) il y a un mec qui a un flingue braqu sur la tte des gens avec marqu sur son uniforme en gros "gouvernement" et qui te force  regarder ce que tu appelles "la petite boite  dcerveler". Mais tout le monde est libre de regarder ce qu'il veut, personne ne force personne. un programme te plait pas, tu change de chane. toujours rien, tu regarde un film ou tu lis un livre, ou mme tu sors. 

Mais bon tout ce que tu reproche  la tl, on peut le reprocher au cinma. Parce oui tu dois sortir de chez toi pour aller au cinma, mais une fois dans la salle (et que le film  commencer), je ne vois jamais des gens parler entre, ce lancer dans des dbats, etc ... Et puis comme la tl, le cinma dtourne les gens des problmes. Ah mais oui, on voit des films au cinma donc pas d'avis politico-acceptable sous couvrir d'une quelconque thorie du complot de n'importe quel puissant lobby, parti politique ou secte (et oui il n'y a jamais de films  la tl).

Et puis pareil pour les ordinateurs, avec internet et des informations en veux-tu en voil, aux sources plus ou moins (voir pas du tout) fiable. Mais bon, l'ordinateur  son utilit vu qu'il sert dans certain domaine pour travailler.

----------


## Invit

> Question con : comment fais-tu pour les matches ? Tloche ou en live dans les gradins ?


Absolument rien  voir, si je vais voir un match c'est de mon plein gr, parce que j'en ai envie, je vais au supermarch parce qu'il faut bien que je me nourisse, c'est pas vraiment une obligation mais presque !




> Ceci dit, moi galement je ne supporte pas les magasins quand la foule ne sait pas se comporter ; par contre, croiser deux-trois cratures de rve dans un dbut d'aprs-midi calme est toujours un plaisir


L on est d'accord...  ::mrgreen:: 




> H bien en voil un combat qu'il est beau et noble : vas-y, investis-toi plutt que de tranasser sur un canap'...


Je ne tranasse pas dans mon canap, je dirai plutt que je vis le match/la comptition, et a fait une grosse diffrence. Au lieu de dtourner  la drision tout ce que j'cris, remets toi en question aussi, tu as fait quoi pour le changer le monde? Ah oui c'est vrai en tant que "vieux", ce genre de problmes ne te concerne plus parce que " on peut rien y faire ", en somme tu nous dis qu'on est des moutons parce qu'on regarde du sport  la tv mais tu ne fais rien pour rpondre au problme.




> Quant au reste, je ne dirai qu'une chose : tu confonds le sport, qui est une activit sportive qui, dans l'absolu n'a pas besoin de spectateurs, et son spectacle  la tloche, qui est une domination de l'tat sur son petit peuple.


Donc si je suis bien ton raisonnement, des enfants, des amis n'auraient pas le droit d'aller soutenir un pre ou un ami lors d'un cross par exemple parce que c'est du sport-spectacle. C'est quoi cette faon de pense?

Cordialement
Sigismund

----------


## Jipt

> Question con : comment fais-tu pour les matches ? Tloche ou en live dans les gradins ?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Absolument rien  voir, si je vais voir un match c'est de mon plein gr, parce que j'en ai envie, je vais au supermarch parce qu'il faut bien que je me nourisse, c'est pas vraiment une obligation mais presque !


On en est tous l, concernant l'obligation.
Le seul moyen de s'en sortir, c'est ce proverbe de je-sais-pas-qui :
_Le bonheur ce n'est pas d'avoir ce que l'on veut, c'est de vouloir ce que l'on a._
Mdite...



> H bien en voil un combat qu'il est beau et noble : vas-y, investis-toi plutt que de tranasser sur un canap'...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Je ne tranasse pas dans mon canap, je dirai plutt que je vis le match/la comptition, et a fait une grosse diffrence. Au lieu de dtourner  la drision tout ce que j'cris, remets toi en question aussi, tu as fait quoi pour le changer le monde? Ah oui c'est vrai en tant que "vieux", ce genre de problmes ne te concerne plus parce que " on peut rien y faire ", en somme tu nous dis qu'on est des moutons parce qu'on regarde du sport  la tv mais tu ne fais rien pour rpondre au problme.


OK, donc, _h bien en voil un combat qu'il est beau et noble : vas-y, investis-toi plutt que de_ vivre par technologie interpose la vie des autres.




> Quant au reste, je ne dirai qu'une chose : tu confonds le sport, qui est une activit sportive qui, dans l'absolu n'a pas besoin de spectateurs, et son spectacle  la tloche, qui est une domination de l'tat sur son petit peuple.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Donc si je suis bien ton raisonnement, des enfants, des amis n'auraient pas le droit d'aller soutenir un pre ou un ami lors d'un cross par exemple parce que c'est du sport-spectacle. C'est quoi cette faon de pense?


Dans l'absolu j'ai crit !
Je n'interdis  personne d'aller voir a, c'est bien c'est beau c'est noble de gaspiller de l'essence  pourrir des coins de campagne pendant que des gosses vous attendent...

Bah, sous Csar (et avant et aprs et ailleurs) y avait dj des gladiateurs.
C'est pareil, les gens allaient au spectacle, comme maintenant.

----------


## tatayo

Pfff, c'est quoi cette foire d'empoigne ?
Franchement, il y a une vingtaine de chaines de tl, de quoi avoir le choix.
Perso je n'aime pas le sport  la tl, pas parce que je trouve a nul, mais juste parce que a ne m'intresse pas. Point.
J'en connais pas mal qui aime bien regarder un match, une comptition dans le canap, avec une bire  gauche et une part de pizza  droite. Grand bien leur fasse.
Moi j'aime bien les documentaires, et par moment des missions pour dcrbrs (enfin jusqu' un certain niveau, hein, faut pas dconner non plus).

Pour le sport "hors tl", j'aime bien regarder un match de tambourin au village, et une finale France/Italie, a vaut le dtour.
Si mon gamin va faire une course et que je peux y tre pour l'encourager, je le fais.
Je ne suis all qu'une fois dans un stade voir un match de foot (OM/PSG), mais on m'avais invit. C'est plus de la curiosit qu'autre chose, histoire de voir les faits non dforms par la tl. Je doute d'y retourner un jour, mme si on me paie la place (et pas que pour le foot).

Pour revenir au sujet, je n'ai pas spcialement envie qu'il y ait plus de sport le soir, quel qu'il soit, mais:
1. Si une chaine dcide de ne passer que du sport tous les soirs, je zappe. Avec une bonne vingtaine de chaines, une de moins il en reste... disons une bonne vingtaine.
2. Si un soir il n'y a rien qui me botte au programme, je prends un bouquin, je matte un DVD, je vais dzinguer de l'imprial et dessouder du Falmer, ou refaire la chevauch des valkyries avec ma moiti. Bref la tl, on peut s'en passer.
3. Et puis de toute faon, quelque soit le domaine, ds que quelque chose change, il y en a qui sont contents, d'autres moins.

Bref comme disait un ancien prsident, a m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre.

Donc franchement, s'nerver sur une hypothtique augmentation du sport  la tl...

Tatayo.

----------


## Barsy

J'ai oubli de noter quelques sports supplmentaires :

Le water chemise
Le 110 mtres aime
Le cafthlon
Le ski de surface
Le ski de bosses et de bleus
Le saut  la perche du Nil
La pelote la Basque
Le tir  l'arc-en-ciel
Le 200 mtres libellule
Le mocassin (Aprs le basket et le tennis, il fallait bien un autre sport qui porte un nom de godasse)

Voil voil... Et je pourrais continuer encore trs longtemps comme a, j'en ai plein d'autres (le patinage autistique, la gymnastique au plafond, la barre mobile, le relais et chteaux 4*100...)  ::mouarf:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## LooserBoy

> Voil voil... Et je pourrais continuer encore trs longtemps comme a, j'en ai plein d'autres (le patinage autistique, la gymnastique au plafond, la barre mobile, le relais et chteaux 4*100...)


J'aime bien le tapinage de vitesse sur piste courte  ::oops::

----------


## tatayo

Le lanc de poix
Le bordel cross
La mare  thon
Le javel eau

 ::dehors::

----------


## jmi57

> Voil,
> 
> 
> Barsy il a tout dit 
> 
>  tous ceux qui m'ont moins, je dis simplement que si un mec veut prendre sa petite reine et s'appuyer _le tour de la France_, moi je dis respect et je lui tire mon chapeau ; mais les autres, ceux qui font _le Tour de France_  grands coups de seringues, ils me bassinent d'autant plus grave que tout le pognon qui gravite autour de ce spectacle vient de la pub, et la pub on la paye tous.
> Moi aussi.
> Je suis *oblig* de payer (ou de mourir de faim) pour ces guignolades. Avez-vous dj *cout* des commentaires de commentateurs ou de sportifs ? 
> Mais c'est vide de chez vide, y a rien dedans, c'est d'une nullit culturelle affligeante.
> ...


Je te rejoints un peu sur le principe.

C'est vrai qu'il y a beaucoup d'argent dpenss dans le tour de France ou dans la coupe du monde de foot, et quand on ne s'y intresse pas du tout, a nerve un peu   ::(: 
D'autant plus quand on arrive le matin de la finale de je ne sais pas quoi, et qu'on ne savait mme pas qu'il y avait un match la veille, on est un peu considr comme un extra-terrestre.... (enfin en gnral on en avait vaguement entendu parl dans les couloirs quand mme).

Mais bon c'est pareil pour tout ce qui est "effet de groupe tlviss", comme les sries amricaines par exemple... 
Si je ne regarde pas le sport  la TV, c'est simplement que je ne regarde quasiment pas la TV non plus... Et du coup, il y a rgulirement des conversations que je ne comprends pas (discussion entre "moutons lobotomiss" dira Jipt  ::aie:: ) .

Les mdias ne parlent quasiment pas de sports peu pratiqus, pour mettre l'accent que sur 2 ou 3 sports ultra-connus.
Du coup les petits clubs n'ont quasiment pas de subventions et ont du mal  se lancer et  se faire connatre. C'est le serpent qui se mord la queue... 
Et les enfants vont forcment prfrer faire du foot plutt que du kayak ou du curling puisqu'ils veulent tous ressembler  Zidane, star ultra connue et exemplaire d'aprs les mdias mais aussi leurs parents  ::mrgreen:: .




> Peu importe le sport tant que celui-ci s'accompagne de bire et de pizzas


C'est pas incompatible, mme pour un sportif ! Une bonne bire aprs un marathon ou un trail, accompagne d'une pizza, c'est le paradis !




> Les checs, le curling et le quidditch.


 ::lol::  + 1 pour le quidditch

----------


## Sunchaser

> J'ai oubli de noter quelques sports supplmentaires :
> 
> Le water chemise
> Le 110 mtres aime
> Le cafthlon
> Le ski de surface
> Le ski de bosses et de bleus
> Le saut  la perche du Nil
> La pelote la Basque
> ...


 ::ptdr:: 
Mince, je suis en train de pleurer tout seul dans mon lit tellement je me marre ... 
*Merci* Barsy

----------


## Sunchaser

Sinon, j'ai vot "autres":
Moi j'aimerais bien voir des trucs comme la "force celtique" (Highland Games), du type Braemar Stone, Weight for Height, Caber Toss (et pas "salad toss", bandes de petits coquins) ... etc ... C'est pas compliqu en plus, comme truc: t'as un gros caillou, un jardin, et hop ! tu lances ton gros cailloux dans le jardin, bien loin; t'as un tronc d'arbre qui traine dans ton jardin, hop! tu le lances bien loin !
Cool !
Et pis c'est sympa, tout le monde est en jupe, hommes et femmes, etc ...

Sinon, j'ai une ide d'preuve de force tout a fait gniale et nouvelle:
-> je pense lui donner le nom de "l'arrach aimant": on prends un gros,gros,gros electro-aimant,  la verticale -  comme un mur - on colle dessus divers objets, gros et petits (boule de ptanque, bille, etc), que les participants devront arracher  la force d'un bras, sans prendre appui sur l'aimant (et sans tenter de faire glisser l'objet vers les cts).

----------


## illight

> J'ai oubli de noter quelques sports supplmentaires :
> ...
> ( le relais et chteaux 4*100...)


a existe dj : le marathon des vignobles de Bordeaux  ::mrgreen::

----------


## r0d

J'ai vot "autre": League of Legends et Starcraft II.

----------


## Nhaps

> J'ai vot "autre": League of Legends et Starcraft II.


+1
Le eSport c'est trop bien !

----------


## r0d

Pomf & Thud en prime time sur TF1!!

Ha heu... en fait non finalement... aprs rflexion, je prfre qu'ils restent sur ogaming.tv  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Je prfre ne pas les entendre tout court ! L'e-sport a me drange pas en soit, mais les commentaires  la Pomf et Thud j'aime pas trop, je prfre regarder une game avec un peu de zic, voir mme la musique du jeu histoire d'tre dedans.

----------


## fredoche

J'ai vot autre : G R S

----------


## Invit

Si il pouvait y avoir plus de Beach-volley fminin aussi...  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

L'ogaming TV ca reste clairement des amateurs, en France, les bons commentateurs de LoL ne court pas les rues.
A cot, il y a les commentateurs anglophones qui, eux, envoient du lourd !

----------

